# Frage zu Programm



## Cooks (28. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte ein Problem, dass Euch vielleicht ein bisschen ungewöhnlich erscheint.
Aber vielleicht ist ja jemand so freundlich und versucht mir zu helfen.
Ich betreibe als Hobby Geocaching, das ist so eine Art "Schatzsuche" mit Hilfe von Breite und Längengradkoordiaten. 
Jemand hat die Zielkoordinaten eines "Schatzes" in diesem Programm "versteckt". Da ich leider kein Informatikspezialist bin bitte ich Euch um Eure Mithilfe.
Hier ist das Programm: 


```
<html>
<head><title></title></head>
<body>
<script>
var a = [
   4, 51, 43, 2, 61, 41, 7,
   81, 2, -1, 61, 23, 0, 2,
   41, 23, 31, 2, 63, 6, 1,
   3, 0, 2, 7, 3, 61, 63, 8,
   91, 1, 89, 61, 8, 6, 41,
   41, 6, 61, 3, 31, 29, 8,
   7, 23, 81, 81, 51, 81, 8,
   31, 4, 5, 7, 87, 4, 23, 
   31, 3, 51, 81, 31 ];
var b = function (c,d,e,f,g){
 for  (g in c)
       if (!((1|(c[g]&3))-((e&3)|1))-1)) f++;
       else  (e=c[g]) && (((f && d.push(f))
                || (f=1)) && (f=1));   
 return (d);
} (a.sort(),[]);
window.alert(b);
</script>
</body>
</html>
```

Als Hinweis wurde gegeben: 
"Rätsel: Das Programm im Listing läuft ohne Fehler liefert aber so keine Koordinaten. Es ist keine Ziffer falsch"
Also irgendwo in diesem Programm muss ein mit Absicht eingebauter Fehler sein. Diesen gilt es zu finden. Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?
Ich weiss nicht ob das Programm wenn der Fehler berichtigt wurde Koordiaten ausspuckt, aber wenn jemand den Fehler kennt, wäre mir vielleicht schon mal geholfen.
Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe
Gruss
Tim


----------



## faetzminator (28. Feb 2012)

Nö, es läuft nicht. Es hat zumindest einen Klammerfehler beim if. Wie soll denn der Output in etwa aussehen?

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich dir hier die Lösung sicher nicht posten würde, da erstens _du_ die Lösung finden sollst und zweitens dann jeder danach googeln könnte.


----------



## Cooks (28. Feb 2012)

Hallo, Danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich falsch abgeschrieben habe. In der If Zeile, stehen vor der 1 Drei Klammern anstatt 2, falls das eine Rolle spielt.

Ich bin leider ein absoluter Laie auf diesem Gebiet, deshalb verzeihe mir bitte meine Unwissenheit.

Ist das Programm in der Programmiersprache Java geschrieben ? Oder hat es was mit Java-Script zu tun?
Kann ich mir im Internet eine Software downloaden, mit dessen Hilfe ich versuchen kann das Programm einzugeben bzw. zum laufen zu bringen bzw. mit welcher Software überhaupt, kann ich ein solches Programm eingeben?

Ob das Programm überhaupt laufen kann, weiss ich gar nicht. Ich bin da aus den Ausführungen desjenigen, der es veröffentlicht hat, nicht so ganz schlau geworden.
Falls ja müsste es Nördliche und Östliche Koordinaten ausspucken.
Auf jeden Fall sagt er, dass ein Fehler mit Absicht hinein geschrieben wurde. Vielleicht reicht es mir, wenn ich wüsste was es für ein Fehler ist.
Mir würde es schon helfen, wenn ich die Zeilennummer wüsste, wo der Fehler sitzt bzw. was der Fehler überhaupt sein könnte.

Mir macht es Spass zu versuchen an dieser Materie herumzuknobeln obwohl ich davon eigentlich gar keinen Plan habe und würde gerne soweit wie möglich die Lösung selbst herausbekommen. Aber ich bräuchte zumindest einen Kleinen Tip bzw. vielleicht kannst du mir auch die Frage mit der Software beantworten.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## faetzminator (28. Feb 2012)

Cooks hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich falsch abgeschrieben habe. In der If Zeile, stehen vor der 1 Drei Klammern anstatt 2, falls das eine Rolle spielt.


Ja, so gibts einen Error 



Cooks hat gesagt.:


> Ist das Programm in der Programmiersprache Java geschrieben ? Oder hat es was mit Java-Script zu tun?


Java*Script*, welches normalerweise im Webbereich verwendet wird.


Cooks hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich mir im Internet eine Software downloaden, mit dessen Hilfe ich versuchen kann das Programm einzugeben bzw. zum laufen zu bringen bzw. mit welcher Software überhaupt, kann ich ein solches Programm eingeben?


Es läuft in deinem Browser. Um den JS Code ist noch HTML, somit kannst du es als wasAuchImmer.html abspeichern und mit IE, FF oder was auch immer öffnen.



Cooks hat gesagt.:


> Ob das Programm überhaupt laufen kann, weiss ich gar nicht. Ich bin da aus den Ausführungen desjenigen, der es veröffentlicht hat, nicht so ganz schlau geworden.


Es läuft und gibt etwas aus. Aber ohne Modifikation des Codes nicht das korrekte Ergebnis.


Cooks hat gesagt.:


> Falls ja müsste es Nördliche und Östliche Koordinaten ausspucken.


Wie sieht das aus? [c]123456 / 123456[/c] oder [c]AB12.34, CD56.76[/c]? Ich gehe davon aus, dass das korrigierte Script einen korrekt formatierten Punkt ausgibt.


Cooks hat gesagt.:


> Auf jeden Fall sagt er, dass ein Fehler mit Absicht hinein geschrieben wurde. Vielleicht reicht es mir, wenn ich wüsste was es für ein Fehler ist.


Ein Logikfehler. Du musst also schon verstehen, was da passiert...


Vielen Dank.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cooks (8. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
danke für Deine Hilfe.
Mittels  Firefox habe ich das Programm eingelesen, und heraus kam eine Reihe von Einsen. 
Ist dies das Ergebnis, welches das fehlerhafte Programm rausspuckt?

Die Koordinaten müssten in etwa so (als Beispiel) aussehen: N 49° 19.900 E 006° 56.000.
Kannst Du mir vielleicht verraten in welcher Zeile Deiner Meinung nach der Fehler versteckt ist?

Dann käme ich vielleicht schon weiter.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## faetzminator (8. Mrz 2012)

Ich habs mir schnell angeschaut, konnte den "Fehler" nicht einfach so finden. Ist auch verdunkelter Code. Ich werd mir das Beispiel morgen nochmals genauer anschauen.

Edit: die Zeile? Naja, wenn man den HTML Code und das Array in JS ausklammert, hat man eh nur noch eine Hand voll Zeilen...


----------

